#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Должно ли Учение Будды быть философски уникальным? (Опрос.)

## Германн

Является ли уникальность необходимым качеством Будда-Дхармы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Должно ли Учение Будды быть философским?

----------

Legba (15.06.2013), Magan Poh (15.06.2013), Нико (15.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Должно ли Учение Будды быть философским?


Возможно прямое ознакомление от ума к уму, с последующим Пробуждением. 
В этом случае, словесная Дхарма не обязательна.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Есть прямое ознакомление от ума к уму.


тогда об чем опрос?

----------


## Германн

> тогда об чем опрос?


О ситуации 99,99999999999999999999999999999999999 % людей. На мой взгляд.

----------


## Бо

Оно такое, каким является. А то каким вы его видите - философски уникальным или не уникальным - ваше дело.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

wut  :EEK!:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.06.2013), Аурум (15.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Буддизм учит реальности феноменального, он не может быть уникальным, уникальна лишь фантазия.

Буддизм это смесь между : 
- Лао ("Внимание от начала до конца позволяет избежать поражения. Вот почему святой человек делает желание не желать и не придаёт значения редким предметам." (ц) Лаози, Книга пути и нравственности ), 

- Конфуция ("Средний Путь", идеальное согласие с ситуацией, адекватность) 

- Суфизма ("-Ничего тебя так не ведёт [за нос] как иллюзия; -То что от тебя скрывает Реальность, это её экстримальная близозсть! Она прячится за своей слишком явной манифестацией и прячится от глаз явностью своего Света" + "Конечно существа существуют, но они подобны песку: если ты захочеш прикоснуться к ним, то ты ничего не найдёшь" + метафора про иллюзию в лесу когда человек думает что это страшный зверь, но это ошибка его восприятия (ц) Ибн Ата Аллах) 

- Сократа ("Своим не знанием я знаю больше тебя" + "Единственное что я знаю это то что я незнаю ничего"), 

- Диогена (Бездомная жизнь, очень простая жизнь)

- Эпикуров (Душевный покой за удовольствием и болью + "Мы делаем всё чтобы избежать душевную и телесную боль. Когда у нас это получилось всё душевное беспокойство спадает, ЖС больше не нуждается в стремлении к чему либо что ему нехватает. Нам необходимо удовольствие только тогда, когда в виду его отсутствия мы чувствуем страдание; но когда мы не страдаем нам больше не нужно удовольствие" (ц) Епикур, Письмо Менесу + "Счастье о котом мы говорим это счастье в котором тело не страдает, а ум не подвержен волнениям ") 

- Стоистов (жить в настоящем моменте) 
и тд и тп. 

Во всех этих учениях есть Будда Дхамма, в том или ином количестве или форме. Но только в Буддизме всё собрано вместе, систематизированно, выведено в практику и тд Вообщём если взять всё самое лучшее из всех философий, то получится Будда Дхамма.

Что интересно это то что примерно все эти философии возникли примерно в один период в 5-4 веке до н.э. (кроме Суфизма). Будда сказал в СН 56.38 что подобно тому как период тьмы рассейвается солнечным светом, также и период тьмы рассеивается светом Будды.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Вот хорошо бы если бы Германн да Володя Володя только друг для друга и писали ,а не лезли в другие темы.

----------

Alex (15.06.2013), Lion Miller (15.06.2013), Magan Poh (15.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (15.06.2013), Zom (16.06.2013), Аурум (15.06.2013), Вантус (16.06.2013), Володя Володя (15.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.06.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.06.2013), Маркион (15.06.2013), Ондрий (15.06.2013), Сергей Хос (15.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Такая постановка вопроса бессмысленна.

Каждое учение философски уникально, два любых неуникальных учения это одно и то же учение.

При этом, элементы разных учений вполне могут совпадать. Даже если бы Будда не привнёс _вообще ничего_ нового, а просто выбрал из разных современных ему учений элементы, которые в соединении ведут к освобождению, он тем самым показал бы путь к освобождению.

А рассуждения о том, что Буддадхарма должна быть уникальным учением в каком-то другом смысле, очень напоминают аналогичные рассуждения богослова А.И.Осипова о том, что христианство —это учение, совершенно отличное от всего, существовавшего на тот момент, а следовательно, боговдохновенно в отличие от всех других.

----------

Alex (15.06.2013), Legba (15.06.2013), PampKin Head (15.06.2013), Аурум (15.06.2013), Вантус (16.06.2013), Маркион (15.06.2013), Фил (17.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я без опросов знаю ,что Учение Будды Уникально ,и зачем разводить писанину .Германну только кажется ,что он твёрдый фанатик Учения  Будды,на самом деле если он с год ,три ПОЖИВЁТ  в ОАЭ ,то как правильно писала Леся Ди может вернуться оттуда ярым сторонником шариата.

----------

Magan Poh (15.06.2013), Аурум (15.06.2013), Ашвария (15.06.2013), Вантус (16.06.2013), Маркион (15.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Каждое учение философски уникально, два любых неуникальных учения это одно и то же учение.


Каждое учение уникально - но не философски. Анализ показывает общую сущность за ворохом второстепенных деталей, или разную сущность того, что считается одинаковым.




> Я без опросов знаю ,что Учение Будды Уникально


Тоже так считаю. Но 75.00% опрошенных не согласны: забавно, не правда ли? 
Если Дхарма не уникальна, то Будда зря проповедовал: и без него Дхарма есть.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Каждое учение уникально - но не философски. Анализ показывает общую сущность за ворохом второстепенных деталей, или разную сущность того, что считается одинаковым.


Сущность большинства учений невозможно анализировать, так как она (шуньята в буддизме, Бог в христианстве и т.д.) находится за пределами логического мышления. Опыт показывает, что пытаться анализировать учение с точки зрения другого учения это несколько бессмысленное занятие. В результате получаем критику буддистами своих представлений об индуизме, критику христианами своих представлений о буддизме и так далее. Единственный способ сравнить сущность двух учений —это обрести реализацию в каждом из них, что технически невозможно.

----------

Аурум (15.06.2013), Ашвария (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (15.06.2013), Фил (17.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> При этом, элементы разных учений вполне могут совпадать. Даже если бы Будда не привнёс _вообще ничего_ нового, а просто выбрал из разных современных ему учений элементы, которые в соединении ведут к освобождению, он тем самым показал бы путь к освобождению.


Такой синтез являлся бы уникальным. К этому близко использование слов языка, существовавшего до Будды, в качестве элементов словесной Дхармы.




> А рассуждения о том, что Буддадхарма должна быть уникальным учением в каком-то другом смысле, очень напоминают аналогичные рассуждения богослова А.И.Осипова о том, что христианство —это учение, совершенно отличное от всего, существовавшего на тот момент, а следовательно, боговдохновенно в отличие от всех других.


Будда-Дхарма уникальна в том смысле, что без проповеди Будды Дхармы нет. Иначе ему незачем было учить людей новому: для Пробуждения обходились бы древней санкхьей.

Что касается Осипова, он прав в том, что ищет в христианстве уникальное начало. То, что уникально в религии, позволяет ей претендовать на отличие от всех остальных путей, как не ведущих к конечной цели - когда истинная вера к ней ведёт.

----------


## Германн

> Сущность большинства учений невозможно анализировать, так как она (шуньята в буддизме, Бог в христианстве и т.д.) находится за пределами логического мышления.


Вы не замечаете, что используете логику в этом утверждении, претендующем на истинность?




> Опыт показывает, что пытаться анализировать учение с точки зрения другого учения это несколько бессмысленное занятие. В результате получаем критику буддистами своих представлений об индуизме, критику христианами своих представлений о буддизме и так далее. Единственный способ сравнить сущность двух учений —это обрести реализацию в каждом из них, что технически невозможно.


Да вообще всё невозможно, если напускать туман и путаться в трёх соснах.

----------


## Аурум

> Да вообще всё невозможно, если напускать туман и путаться в трёх соснах.


Больше тумана чем вы на форуме, на мой взгляд, своими постами и темами никто не напускает.

----------

Карма Палджор (15.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Больше тумана чем вы на форуме, на мой взгляд, своими постами и темами никто не напускает.


Это нормально: я не метросексуал, чтоб всем нравиться. Ну а если не согласны с чем-то, аргументируйте. Вам будет непросто оспорить утверждение о том, что без уникальности религия не может претендовать на отличие её конечного результата от других учений.

----------

Фил (17.06.2013)

----------


## Neroli

А почему нужно отвечать на вопрос "должно ли...", а не на вопрос "является ли..." ?
Я опять не могу понять смысла происходящего.

----------

Аурум (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (15.06.2013), Нико (15.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А почему нужно отвечать на вопрос "должно ли...", а не на вопрос "является ли..." ?
> Я опять не могу понять смысла происходящего.


Вопрос исходит из задачи, как отличить Дхарму от не-Дхармы, может ли уникальность в буддизме служить маркером идей самого Будды в исторической  религии. Идеи должны быть уникальными, чтоб претендовать на происхождение именно от Будды, а не быть изобретением обычных людей, древних буддистов или ещё кого-нибудь. К религии ведь неизбежно что-нибудь примешивается со стороны. Это моя позиция, есть другие: ничего не понять, всё уникально, и т.д.

----------


## Аурум

> Это нормально: я не метросексуал, чтоб всем нравиться. Ну а если не согласны с чем-то, аргументируйте. Вам будет непросто оспорить утверждение о том, что без уникальности религия не может претендовать на отличие её конечного результата от других учений.


Вы бы стали спорить с вопросом "Должна ли быть трава уникального цвета?"
И, вообще-то, с вопросами не спорят.

----------

Маркион (15.06.2013)

----------

